# Hi There! New TTS Owner



## Kam1982 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Just picked up my TTS on Saturday (Yes it was raining) after waiting 8 long months for it! But it was well worth the wait! what a great car!

Spec : Meteor Grey 
19" Alloys
Satnav
Black & Silver leather
Bose
Bluetooth
Parking Sensors
Folding Mirrors

Pics to follow (if it ever stops raining for me to take any!)

Regards
Kam


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  next step join the TTOC www.toc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  and what he said


----------

